# Clippage and Critique



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

So I clipped my doelings for the first time ever a few days ago. And oh my gosh, I am shocked at how much fur came off them. Also, the ability for the fur to get everywhere was also quite amazing, very itchy stuff. OK for a rookie job?

Also, I tried to get them to set up so those with keen eyes on form can offer their opinions (much appreciated!). They are pseudo set up. The camera is just too enticing for them and they get all wiggly, and I only have one set of hands, hah.

Suzie, first


















And Dulce de Leche


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Beautiful job! IMHO
I've clipped two goats and I know how frustrating it can be. Trying to make sure that there are no lines is almost impossible! Yours look great!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That is a GREAT clip job. Beautiful does too! I especially like Happy Tailz Dulce de Leche.

Here is what I see: 1st doe, better brisket, lovely legs and nicely put together. Steep rump and slightly roached back.

2nd doe: Again, very well put together. Nice topline and nice rump.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Noticed you're in MI .... here in Colorado I won't be clipping with anything shorter than a 5F.

Getting blades with the F after the number will help with eliminating the lines. 

You did a wonderful job and they are beautiful :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very good clips!

I like Suzies brisket! She looks to have a nice rear leg angulation too.
Dulce has a very nice topline, smooth rump and nice long neck.
Both are really good looking does who have easily fixed "flaws" with the right buck.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you all so much! I was a bit anxious since it was my first time clipping a goat. The girls were great for it too, except when I got towards their lower legs. I think the vibrations of the clippers bothered them, they were more sensitive closer to their hooves. 

I love how Dulce is set up too. Suzie as well. And they are such happy, friendly doelings! I am glad to know what to look for, when I eventually purchase a buck, when they are old enough to breed. Hopefully I can find a single laddie who can compliment them both. 

The clippers I used were the Freedom Clipper, made by Andis. It has an adjustable guard, so the blade can cut short or longer. I used the longest length for the girls, actually. I think the shortest it could go would have been waaaay too short! Maybe a good length for trimming an udder, I guess, when I will someday need to do that. 

Oh, what do most people do with their tails? I just left them alone completely, is that OK?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute girls 
For the tails, I'd clip everything but about an inch off the tip...  Very nice clip jobs 
Example:


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Last inch of tail unclipped, got it! Thanks!

Oh, exciting news, I just got the email receipt for their ADGA registration! It has taken a while, but I am sure the office was busy! Suzie's registered name is Pelican Acres TLP Yseult. Her barn name will always be Suzie, though! I chose that name because her grandsire is Lost Valley KW Excaliber, and I wanted to continue the Arthurian legend in her name.


----------

